# Bushnell HD Torch Flashlight Review



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who has watched this video.

if you havent watched it please check it out this is a great oppurtunity through bushnell and if it continues to get views I can field test and review more items from them. Thanks so much for the nice comments and please pass this link and video on to anyone who may be interested because it will help me out a lot. I may be able to review binoculars and range finders for them as well. Thank you all very much.


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone on archery talk for helping me out and taking the time to watch the review video. I should have some more reviews coming out next week with kwikee kwiver some stuff from nap and schrade knives as well. Again thank you so much for the support.


----------

